# Small Design Updates (DISPLAY MORE ITEMS!)



## Justin (Sep 23, 2013)

Some of you may have noticed some small design changes with the theme recently. We've removed the Location and Blog Entries fields on the postbit, and added a second row of Items displayable to accommodate the new collectibles in the future. In return though, we've condensed the design so that in some cases, there is less white space under the postbit. There is also less white space under the username.

It's hard to explain exactly everything we've done without getting too technical, but we figure we should announce it to lessen any confusion at the sudden change. We would also appreciate any feedback as to whether the new or older design is preferred, if you can notice the difference.

Stay tuned for a new shop collectible later this week hopefully, as well as a couple rule updates.


----------



## Keen (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't really see much of a difference but I'm sure it does to somebody with plenty of collectibles they want shown when they post.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 23, 2013)

The extended collectibles are gonna be nice with the gemstone series 

_Gee I wonder what the rule updates are going to be_


----------



## rubyy (Sep 23, 2013)

Yaaaayy! The second row<3 Thanks Justin, whatever people like (old or new design) I hope you can always keep the second row. Very good job!!!


----------



## Farobi (Sep 23, 2013)

Cool c: Thanks for this.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2013)

Yay for more collectibles <3


----------



## jamie! (Sep 23, 2013)

the fourm looks smaller? is that normal? i havn't zoomed out or anything


----------



## rubyy (Sep 23, 2013)

James_ said:


> the fourm looks smaller? is that normal? i havn't zoomed out or anything (Purchasable content)





What omg haha accidentally gave you 100 bells -.- 

It doesn't matter, enjoy them x


----------



## Dandie (Sep 23, 2013)

James_ said:


> the fourm looks smaller? is that normal? i havn't zoomed out or anything (Purchasable content)



How do you do that?

Enjoy the bells.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 23, 2013)

I think the new update made more white space appear on some people's comments. I mean, I never noticed any until now..


----------



## Justin (Sep 23, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I think the new update made more white space appear on some people's comments. I mean, I never noticed any until now..



Probably because we pointed it out to you now. Here's what it looked like before, vs what you currently see:


----------



## Silversea (Sep 23, 2013)

I wonder when we'll get a third row of items.

I swear there is enough space to fit an extra item per row.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm serious though, look at all that space D:


----------



## Jas0n (Sep 25, 2013)

Having that many items would be overwhelming to look at, and unnecessary in my opinion. Besides, not everybody has all that extra space. Without signatures or with smaller signatures that space quickly goes away.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 25, 2013)

Ah I was rather ignorant of that fact, don't mind me! (Though there would still be space for an extra 1 item per row).


----------



## oath2order (Sep 26, 2013)

I think ten is a nice round number. Sure another two would be nice, but I'd actually not like it. Too much.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

If anyone ever collects all twelve gemstones in the future though, it might be okay in my opinion to add two more spaces.  This is great for right now though, thanks for changing this.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> If anyone ever collects all twelve gemstones in the future though, it might be okay in my opinion to add two more spaces.  This is great for right now though, thanks for changing this.



I agree, 12 would be perfect as you could display all of the gemstone collectables and not have any left out of it.


----------



## batx3 (Sep 29, 2013)

nice


----------



## Caius (Sep 30, 2013)

These updates, I like them.


----------

